# Boiled or Steam Chicken??



## MeLo (Jan 3, 2004)

what do you all think of steam chicken or boiled chicken? What do you all recommend? The steam or or boiled one? I have to decide on one that cooks faster, and doesnt taste half as bad. Please help, i need to cook fast for my meals tomorrow...


----------



## dmartin1003 (Jan 3, 2004)

george has became my new best friend (foreman)  i take it with me. under the seat in my work truck and i break it out at lunch time 1 get 1/2 hour lunch and can cook a breast in like 5 min. i get purdue trim tenders they cook the fastest. i also just got a microwave from home depot for 29 bucks and i leave that in my work truck as well. No more cold chicken and oatmeal. i guess i may be just a little obsessive huh


----------



## MeLo (Jan 3, 2004)

current i dun have the george forman grill... steam or boil...?


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

Since your cooking your chicken in ounces (and I'm assuming you are not cooking in bulk), I believe "boiled" is faster. (Unless you own a kick ass steamer that are found in restaurants that take less than 2 mins to cook!   If you do, I envy you bc/ I want one!  

It's all about the spices and what YOU prefer.  See "healthy recipes" especially when you have more time bc/ there are tons of references and cool recipe's to read up on!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 3, 2004)

I put my chicken in a deep skillet with a can of low sodium chicken broth and cover with a lid. It keeps it juicy!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 3, 2004)

neither

i grill or bake

peace


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

boil


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 3, 2004)

boil or steamed chicken is gross!   I hate when I have to do that, I was lucky the last show I did I didn't have to do boiled chicken!  woohoo!!   I usually just cut it up in bite size chunks, put some pam in a skillet and cook it that way.   You can also add seasoning if you like!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

mmmmm.....boiled chicken!!!


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 3, 2004)

I just usually cook my meat on the gas grill...I swear I think i'm the only one in my city who's grilling in 20 degree whether in January at 10-11 p.m.

I have a foreman grill but dread cleaning that sob.


----------



## david (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I put my chicken in a deep skillet with a can of low sodium chicken broth and cover with a lid. It keeps it juicy!




mmmmnnnn... I like that idea!  

Nice and tender-juicy!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jan 3, 2004)

the foreman is actually pretty easy to clean, for starters throw away that little crappy scraper thing it came with, what you do is right when you are done cooking, you place a soaked paper towel inside the grill then turn it off, go eat your food, come back and use a soft foam sponge to clean the ret out in the sink.  Placing the wet paper towel in the grill steams all the junk making it quite easy to clean up


----------



## Premo55 (Jan 3, 2004)

I like boiled chicken. Boiling in some low-sodium chicken broth with bay leaves is good. Often I get lazy and just boil in water, though. I dunno. Plain old chicken breast tastes good to me.

Peace.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2004)

I use to despise boiled chicken until I competed then I realized I loved it so much that is just about the only way I cook it now.  LOL!  It stays juicy


----------



## Monolith (Jan 3, 2004)

Spray a pan with pam or other no fat cooking spray
Turn to high heat
Add chicken (seasoned lightly or not, depending on if carbs are allowed)
Sear chicken on both sides
Turn heat down to med
Add 1/4 inch chicken broth to pan

Searing the chicken with the high heat seals the juices in, keeping it moist.  Then using the chicken broth to finish cooking/steaming it... well... it's the juiciest, tastiest way ive found to cook chicken.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 3, 2004)

I bought one of those Rice steamers and use it to steam chicken. I like it better than grilled chicken. It comes out nice and juicy. Mmm.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> I bought one of those Rice steamers and use it to steam chicken. I like it better than grilled chicken. It comes out nice and juicy. Mmm.




Interesting.  I always wondered how the chicken would come out if I threw it in my rice steamer.  Maybe I'll give that a try.  Do you par-boil it before staeming at all?


----------



## IronSlingah (Jan 4, 2004)

I buy these breadcrum cans and bread my chickin. Its healthy too just take the raw chicken dip it into some egg whites then dip it into a bowl of the breadcrums. You can bread about 4-6 pieces of 4oz chicken tenders with half a cup of the breadcrumbs and its only 10carbs so it works for low carb diets.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jan 4, 2004)

I tried boil today, I haven't steamed them yet but boiled is my new favorite!!!  I love it, and I dont need any seasonings or anything.  I would recomend it to anyone now heh.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2004)

yep, cold boiled chicken with broccoli and flax seed oil poured on top, that is how I eat it....yum.


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 4, 2004)

Nah i'm sorry you guys are all wrong...The best way to cook chicken is to roll it in coating so it's breaded then throw er' in the ole' deep fryer.


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> Nah i'm sorry you guys are all wrong...The best way to cook it is to roll it coating so it's breaded then throw er' in the ole' deep fryer.



you dont know how hard it is to make 10 chicken parms a day at work and stay on your diet lol..

About the chicken broth.. When I 'd that i cut a lemon into 6 pieces , squeeze juice onto chicken, then put the lemon in with the broth.. Nice and easy way to get a pretty tasty lemon chicken...


----------



## ponyboy (Jan 5, 2004)

I boil mine too - baking takes 35-45 minutes while boiling/poaching takes about 15-20 depending on size of breast.  Never tried the chicken broth thing though, I think I'll give it a try.  

My coworkers used to laugh at me when I brought in boiled chicken with nothing on it.  They don't understand how it can possibly taste good.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Interesting.  I always wondered how the chicken would come out if I threw it in my rice steamer.  Maybe I'll give that a try.  Do you par-boil it before staeming at all?



Nope, I don't do anything to it before steaming.  You just got to make sure your tray inside the steamer isn't sitting on any water, or else you're basically boiling it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by cappo5150 *_
> Nope, I don't do anything to it before steaming.  You just got to make sure your tray inside the steamer isn't sitting on any water, or else you're basically boiling it.


----------



## Leslie (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> yep, cold boiled chicken with broccoli and flax seed oil poured on top, that is how I eat it....yum.



 I NEVER reheat my chciken, mayb efor 15 seconds to get the chill out, but Ialways eat my chicken cold

Boiled keeps it juicy. My fave is to sear the hell out it in a PAM sprayed pan- but  its rather dry, so some form of oil is required.


----------



## Dero (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> I NEVER reheat my chciken, mayb efor 15 seconds to get the chill out, but Ialways eat my chicken cold
> 
> Boiled keeps it juicy. My fave is to sear the hell out it in a PAM sprayed pan- but  its rather dry, so some form of oil is required.


Heck yes,I hate it also when my chickens get a chill!!!





Atchoo!!!!!!!


----------

